# Sleep, a love/hate relationship



## RedSky (Jan 11, 2017)

I don't know what the hell is wrong with my brain...

On average it takes me 30min to an hour to fall asleep which is fine and I end up going to bed a little early so I can get my 7-9 hours in, but then randomly every other week or so I have bad nights... for the past 2 nights it has taken me between 3-4 hours to fall asleep, I lose control of my mind and millions of thoughts race through my head.

Now normally I can keep this at bay, I meditate quite often so normally I can lay in my bed and concentrate on my breath and slowly drift into a peaceful slumber but that was impossible the last two nights no matter how hard I tried (or lack of trying)

I am at work right now and my DR is extremely high because of the lack of sleep (coffee this morning probably didn't help either but I really needed it)

Any one have any sleep advice? I tried sleeping pills once and had a horrifying experience, I haven't smoked weed in 9 months because I can't for the job I am at but normally if I had trouble relaxing I could take a few hits and fall right to sleep. My girlfriend can fall asleep in 5 minutes or less every night, to me that is like a super hero power and I would do anything to be able to do that... anyone have any suggestions that aren't booze/drug related?


----------



## mind.divided (Jul 2, 2015)

Tell yourself that you don't have to sleep and just lay there and think about your day etc. You will eventually fall asleep but you have to stop trying first ;-)


----------



## RedSky (Jan 11, 2017)

mind.divided said:


> Tell yourself that you don't have to sleep and just lay there and think about your day etc. You will eventually fall asleep but you have to stop trying first ;-)


That is what I kinda did, I told myself that I shouldn't be trying so hard and I eventually did... I just wish my brain had an off switch :idea:


----------



## brizia2093 (Jan 10, 2017)

its anxiety, i used to get that alot when my anxiety levels were very high, but once i stopped worriyng if i slept or was going to fall asleep quickly those problems were over, i have some issues still but not like before.


----------



## RedSky (Jan 11, 2017)

brizia2093 said:


> its anxiety, i used to get that alot when my anxiety levels were very high, but once i stopped worriyng if i slept or was going to fall asleep quickly those problems were over, i have some issues still but not like before.


No. my anxiety levels are normally low and I wasn't feeling fearful or anything... happened again last night but not as bad. I don't worry either because if I don't fall asleep I can always call into work sick, it is more of taming my mind which I normally have good control over, but for whatever reason lately it has been running rampant at night and no matter how tired I am it just wants to stay up.


----------

